# Oregon Shakespeare Festival canceling some performances.



## JChenault (Jun 19, 2011)

For those who may have not heard:

Press Releases - News - Oregon Shakespeare Festival

My understanding is that during the Friday night performance there was a loud noise. They discovered a crack in the glue laminated beam on Sat.

The beam spans the proscenium opening ( Well - ok for anyone who knows the place, there is no real proscenium ) for the theatre.

Hope they can get if fixed.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder if Serendipity had anything to do with it?


----------



## chausman (Jun 20, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I wonder if Serendipity had anything to do with it?


 
Are you saying Serendipity *caused]/b] the crack, or that Serendipity was around when the crack was discovered?


At least it was discovered before anything dangerous happened. (ie. killed someone, dropped something heavy on something/someone)*


----------



## JChenault (Jun 20, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> I wonder if Serendipity had anything to do with it?


 
This comment has a higher level of symmetry than I can comprehend.


----------



## Van (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe they didn't used enough Serendipity-doo when putting together the Glue-lam ?


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 18, 2011)

ANGUS BOWMER THEATRE WILL REOPEN TUESDAY, AUGUST 2


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 4, 2011)

Explanation of the issue, and the repair: Working Wonders With Wood: The Angus Bowmer Theater .


----------



## SteveB (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Derek, that was a neat article.

One has to wonder if it's the proximity to the major lumbering industries in the pacific northwest that dictated the use of a laminated beam instead of a steel structure, that would seemingly have been more common in 1967.

Food for thought, or for the termites. 

SB


----------

